# Best 6x6 and 7x7 cubes?



## Rubik the Cubik (Oct 21, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking at getting a 6x6 cube and possible 7x7 for Christmas and would like some buying advice. Here's some info that might help: At the moment I'm sub 30 with my 3x3 and can solve the 4x4 in about a minute and a half and the 2x2 in several seconds. I currently have a type C wittwo 2x2, dayan zanchi 3x3, moyu auso 4x4 and moyu huachang 5x5 (not learned this yet). I really like the dayan zanchi, moyu huachang and the type C wittwo when it's lubed well. I'm yet to lube/tension the 4x4 or 5x5 so I might like them even more after.

I'm looking for a fast cube that cuts corners well (if that's still a thing with big cubes), turns easily and doesn't pop easily. I'm more concerned with quality than price.

So I'd like to know what's the best 6x6 and 7x7 cube and for my situation?
Are there any UK shops you'd recommend for these? I've bought from the cubicle before but I had a family member traveling to the US.
Are these cubes much harder to solve than 3x3/4x4?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## joshsailscga (Oct 21, 2015)

If you can solve 4x4, you can any other higher-order cube, with the exception of a few commutator algorithms for the last two centers and edges.
Currently Moyu 6x6 and mini Shengshou 7x7 are regarded as the best choices, I believe.
And I'm in the US, so I can't help with UK stores.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 21, 2015)

most people consider the Aoshi as the best 6x6 currently. as for 7x7 the Cubic Aofu GT is considered the best, with the Mini Shengshou considered to be more bang for your buck but still lesser quality than the Aofu.


----------



## Wylie28 (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are more concerned with quality than price The Aoshi and Cubic Aofu are definetly the way to go. While they arent that much faster nor corner cut more they are a bit more stable than the Shenshou cubes and have a FAR superior feel, both turning and just holding in your hands. Your times will probably not differ much between the two brands but the moyu cubes are much more enjoyable to use and i think are well worth the price.


----------

